# Help! My baby is bloated and is peeing red!



## littlerascal2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

I just noticed a little bit ago my almost 3 month old is very bloated (it's really hard too) and is peeing red I have him drinking water out if a nipple still cause I haven't gotten a chance to get a water bucket. He won't jump hop or stand on his hinds,his poop isn't pellets either. Can anyone tell me what's going on?? 
This is him normally 







And this is him as of now


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

if his belly on the left side is tight like a drum and he is acting uncomfortable, he has bloat. 

my treatment for bloat is 2 - 3 bicarb soda balls (mix them with water and shove to the back of their throat), they hate it and will drool and splutter and gag. Make them size appropriate for the animal. 

Followed by oil, I use whatever type of oil I have in the kitchen. I give a standard adult dairy doe a 60ml dose, for your little kid I would think maybe 10 - 20 ml doses? Give oil and if no improvement within half an hour give another dose. 

You can also encourage him to walk around, massage his stomach, or stand him so he has his front end elevated.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I usually find the first dose of oil does the trick, and if not the second one will. 

A couple of things to think about. Bottle babies fed formula can develop abomasal bloat, and they are prone to it after the first episode. I have found switching these kids to full cream cows milk prevents any further problems. What are you feeding him? 

At 3 mths old he needs to be eating hay, grass, and a small amount of grain, and be drinking water not from a bottle. You can simply use a mixing bowl, empty icecream container etc. until you buy a water bucket. Doesnt need to be a flash water bucket either, for my bottle babies I just use a 70c bucket from the hardward store. If you are giving him water in a bottle not only will he not learn to drink from a container, he will not be regulating his water intake correctly.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree with everything Keren said.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I did not notice that you said he is peeing red. If he is truly passing blood in the urine he needs to be seen by a vet. 

However, I do wonder if he just isnt getting enough water, so he's a bit dehydrated? Since he cant regulate his water intake himself. Just like us if we dont drink enough water it makes our urine darker. Hard for me to say without seeing him. If he is in pain when urinating, or not passing a steady stream, he should probably go to the vet asap. 

If he is passing urine normally with no signs of pain and its just the colour that has you concerned, I would probably collect a sample and ask the vet to test it for blood/infection/stones.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow he does look bloated from the before and after pictures. How is he doing now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd get a fecal for worms and cocci, to rule that out.

What is he being fed and how much of any creep feed or hay? And what kind? If he is eating rich feed it can cause bloat.

To check for dehydration, gently pull the skin outward then let go, if it snaps back quickly, he is OK, if it goes back slowly, he is dehydrated.

If he is peeing blood, I agree, he needs a vet, or is it orange colored pee?

Urinary stones come to mind as well, not sure though, if it strikes kids that young?

Cute little kid you have there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://goat-link.com/content/view/198/33/#.UWMAoJN3Z0M

Do not feed baby water from a water bottle...this is why his pee is red..Please read this article...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That was an interesting read.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting piece of info to add to my collection. Thank you


----------



## littlerascal2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Called the vet all he said was take him off the bottle or nipple make him drink from a bucket like y'all said! If that done change the color of his pee by Friday to bring him in. I changed the water and he seems way more happy not really bloated still can't jump up like he normally does but his little tail is going 90 to nothing when I walking into his night room. I moved him into his day area (outside) and he went strait to the hay! 
I thank y'all for the help I was worried sick last night! Will keep updates 
Thanks again!


----------



## gmagoatlady (Feb 8, 2017)

week old goat peeing dark reddish brown urine . History: found second morning out side cold and listless. Warmed him up and have been nursing him with colostrum, milk replacer and not responding, switched to Mom's milk and started to improve a little. Still walks stiff legged, sleeps alot . temp 104, resp. slightly elevated. sucking refelx not very good, given Nutri-drench not an improvement.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of things come to mind at this point. I would immediately take him to a vet as I'm afraid you will lose him.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread is several years old.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

gmagoatlady said:


> week old goat peeing dark reddish brown urine . History: found second morning out side cold and listless. Warmed him up and have been nursing him with colostrum, milk replacer and not responding, switched to Mom's milk and started to improve a little. Still walks stiff legged, sleeps alot . temp 104, resp. slightly elevated. sucking refelx not very good, given Nutri-drench not an improvement.


If you can, I would start a new thread so it gets seen.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't give a kid more than 24 hrs old colostrum. Bottle baby or dam raised?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> week old goat peeing dark reddish brown urine . History: found second morning out side cold and listless. Warmed him up and have been nursing him with colostrum, milk replacer and not responding, switched to Mom's milk and started to improve a little. Still walks stiff legged, sleeps alot . temp 104, resp. slightly elevated. sucking refelx not very good, given Nutri-drench not an improvement.


temp is a tad high...has baby pooped? as the blood in the urine stopped since putting him on moms milk?


----------

